# Craft Beer Pi on RPI 3B+ - Ditch the SD card for SSD?



## Slackgadget (15/7/20)

Dear Brewers,
I'm in the middle of a brewery build using a Craft Beer Pi 2.2 running on a Raspberry Pi 3B+ as my brew controller. Strikes me that the weak point of the system is the SD card running the OS and software. SDs are unreliable in my opinion and I'd rather not subject myself to reboots, re-formats and reinstalls if I can help it. I'm thinking of ditching the SD card for a M.2 SSD connected to the RPI's USB. I know this will run Raspian on the Pi (check this link: [Solved] SD Card gets corrupted - Raspberry Pi - fast and reliable m.2 SSD) , but will Craft Beer Pi work from SSD (via USB)? Just wondered if anyone had an experience with this before I go down this path. Here's the kind of rig I'm thinking of:


----------



## dblunn (17/7/20)

I can't see why not. If the OS etc can run then the Python scripts should also run, it's all just run from whatever the file system is mounted from.


----------



## Slackgadget (17/7/20)

Yeah, this was my thinking although couldn't find anything online as relates to CraftBeerPi. Just wanted to be a little more sure before I invest. Perhaps I should give it a go and post results.


----------

